# General > Politics >  BBC Glasgow EU debate

## tonkatojo

How many watched the debate last night 26/05/16 ?, I wonder how many were dismayed at the  questions and answers. One lassie was worried about about her mobile phone roaming costs and that got national tv coverage, come on, another was claiming immigrants built the country, now I do not dispute they certainly helped in certain ways but that is not the issue as I see it we now have enough immigrants and are in a position where we now need to pick and choose who comes into the UK, we are overflowing and controlled needs be, but it is impossible as an EU member. It is not a racial discrimination issue but a discrimination as to what we need and should allow into fill the needs of the UK labour market. Mr Salmond started off being quite sensible with his view of the scaremongering but went downhill from then on with his inevitable view of yet another "once in a life time" referendum if Scotland was "dragged" out of the EU by the English majority. A lassie stated she couldn't get suitable housing for her disabled mother as the keep getting pushed further down the list by the council allocating preference to migrants, she got shouted down and ridiculed,why ?. Common sense needs to be applied to this debate and not just individual grievances aired. It is an important vote for the whole of the UK's future not just for personal individual gain for easy holidays once a year or "I" can get this that or other easier or there is more choice for "me" personally or for "my" benefit.

----------


## Fulmar

I get fed up with the same old tired mantra that *'they'* are taking our jobs! Young people from Eastern Europe are the ones harvesting the fruit and veg, the ones working in the hotels and restaurants and hospitality industry and many also are working in our NHS (probably mostly as cleaners etc). Since they are young and fit, they are not clogging up the hospital system either- another myth, by and large. I have heard over and over again that British people by and large will not sign up for these jobs, even when encouraged to do so and that the work ethic of the young Eastern Europeans puts our own to shame. I certainly see this when I go to London. Of course these folk need places to live in and don't deny that that puts a strain on housing in some places perhaps but I for one think that the net effect of European immigration to the UK has been a positive one and good for our economy.

----------

